
Cargo Cult Scrum (and how to avoid it) - mandrigin
http://medium.com/@mandrigin/cargo-cult-scrum-b34b91677347
======
JoeAltmaier
Short article, mostly apologist for why scrum fails for so many. Blaming the
victims.

